# Can Rabbits Have Garlic?



## dajeti2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Has anyone heard of or know if garlic is okayfor rabbits? I found that galic is a natural mosquito repellant. Itsaid to lightly mist the person ar animal lightly with a strong garlicsolution.*

*I also found these citronella clips you put on your clothes or theanimals collar. It doesn't spray or anything. I'm wondering if thatwould be harmful to Apollo if he came in contact with the clip.*

*Thank you for all the help I am sure ya'll will provide.*

*Tina*


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 21, 2004)

G'Mornin Tina!

My rabbits love garlic!? It always cracks me up when they have garlicbreath.? Tucker will gobble it up like there's no tomorrow.

Just a side note: Garlic juice administered to rabbits onhigh fat diets significantly lowered serum cholesterol levels. It'salso said to strengthen and heal their respiratory systems, helps theirskin eliminate toxins, relaxes their stomach and reduce gas in theirdigestive tract, helps their body destroy or resist pathogenicmicro-organisms, and helps the body remove mucus from the respiratorysystem.

I don't think I'd use the chip on Apollo, but that's just personal preference. I'm extremely cautious of such productions.

Did you see Pamnock's thorough response about mosquito prevention in a recent post?


-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Carolyn, Thank you. I kept looking andcouldn't find anything on garlic.How do you give it to them?Do you peel it or leave the skin on? Do you cut it, chop it..? You giveit fresh right?That is soo cute, Tucker with galic breathlol.*

*I was feeling leery about the citronella thing. I'm trying to stayaway from anything with chemicals. With Apollo's allergies Ihaveto beextra vigilant even with my householdcleaners. I've had to switch a few already because they would get himsneezing again.*

*I read a post here that said the vanilla would work for mosquitostoo. Apollo gets vanilla but the skeeters still tried to get him. Ican't take him out any earlier because it's already almost 80 by 7amhere, it's a humid heat too.*

*Thank you.*

*Tina*


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Tina,

I give them a peeled clove of the fresh garlic. 

One day, I was making spaghetti sauce and Tucker came up to me andkissed me on the nose. It was when I was letting the saucecook, I took a seat on the floor and Tuckerjumped on thecouch and kissed me.) I couldn't figure out where the strongscent of garlic was coming from, and then the little man kissed meagain and I got a whiff of his breath. Apparently a clove haddropped on the floor and I didn't realize it, and Tucker foundit.





I think your instincts are right, especially when you're considering Apollo's allergies. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Carolyn,that is so cute. Tucker was just doing his part to help you keep thefloor clean. I'm hoping Apollo will eat it.He issuch a picky boy. If he won't eat it I guess I'll have tomisthim with it. I'll havea

bunny.*

*Thank you so much. I will be going to the store tomorrow. Thank You.*

*Tina*


----------



## CuddlesMom (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmm can that be followed by a breathmint??!!lol


----------



## batbunny (Jun 21, 2004)

aww carolyn, thats so cute! iwas actually wondering about this last week...now i know. veryinteresting.


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jun 22, 2004)

Garlic is said to do much the same things forhumans. I had to write several papers last summer for myNutrition class, and discovered that garlic is actually a pretty goodthing to ingest. In days of yore, some people wore it on astring around their neck to "ward off evil".....that it would havewarded off evil things to the body if it had been eaten instead ofworn. If anyone would like to give it a try.....for humans,you don't have to eat the raw garlic. There areodorless pills.


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't know about giving the pills topets. Pills oftentimes have a lot of "filler" that is okayfor us, but may not be for pets. Unless someone else postsotherwise, I think I'd stick to the "stinky" raw garlic. Doesanyone else know about this, or the onions? Personally, Iwould think that these would be okay, but, onions, especially, being so"wet", would probably fall in the category of a treat.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jun 22, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Icouldn't figure out where the strong scent of garlic was coming from,and then the little man kissed me again and I got a whiff of hisbreath. Apparently a clove had dropped on the floor and Ididn't realize it, and Tucker foundit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjsara (Jun 23, 2004)

thats good to know i really thought that theanswer was going to be no , i gave lyla a fresh clove and she was likeum no thank you i put it in her vegi bowl we'll see if she will warm upto it :?


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, Kibbles and Theodore turned their noses upfrom the garlic also. They didn't even taste it. Ileft it for them early yesterday and it is still there. Idon't think it is going to happen...


----------



## gjsara (Jun 23, 2004)

its officail lyla dosnt like garlic i think i heared her laughing at me last night lol


----------



## m.e. (Apr 26, 2005)

*bump* for Davemattewsbunny


----------



## Kricket (Apr 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi Tina,
> 
> I give them a peeled clove of the fresh garlic.
> 
> ...


Heehee! Silly Tucker. How precious!


----------



## Alice (Apr 27, 2005)

A warning about garlic: it's in the same familyas onions, &amp; contains the same compounds that onions have thathave been documented to cause problems from digestive upset to anemiain cats, dogs, horses, rats, &amp; otheranimals.Garlic isn't as dangerous asonions,and I realize plenty of people feed garlic (and evenonions) to their animals for years w/o any apparent ill effect, but youmight want to do some research before feeding garlic to rabbits orother animals. If you do decide to feed garlic, keep an eyeoutfor "Vomiting, diarrhea, anemia, discolored urine,weakness, liver damage, allergic reactions, asthmatic attacks, and incase of skin exposure, contact dermatitis" (fromhttp://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=1&amp;cat=1935&amp;articleid=2414). 

More informative links:

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/onion.htm

http://www.garlic-central.com/pets.html

http://www.prevention.com/article/0,5778,s1-6-81-118-2844-1,00.html

http://www.felinefuture.com/nutrition/garlic.php

http://www.petalia.com.au/Templates/StoryTemplate_Process.cfm?specie=Dogs&amp;story_no=257#ct-4


----------



## samandshawn (Apr 27, 2005)

*Alice wrote: *


> Awarning about garlic: it's in the same family as onions, &amp;contains the same compounds that onions have that have been documentedto cause problems from digestive upset to anemia in cats, dogs, horses,rats, &amp; other animals.Garlic isn't asdangerous as onions,and I realize plenty of people feedgarlic (and even onions) to their animals for years w/o any apparentill effect, but you might want to do some research before feedinggarlic to rabbits or other animals. If you do decide to feedgarlic, keep an eye outfor "Vomiting, diarrhea, anemia,discolored urine, weakness, liver damage, allergic reactions, asthmaticattacks, and in case of skin exposure, contact dermatitis" (fromhttp://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=1&amp;cat=1935&amp;articleid=2414).
> 
> More informative links:
> 
> ...


So di I feed garlic or not?? Dont forget bunnys cant vomit.


----------



## samandshawn (Apr 27, 2005)

OK I've done a a bit of my own research, soplease bare with me. I've looked at all the links postedand heres whatI found;

*Link 1 *Says _"it is known that many animals develop a Anaphylactic reaction to *onions"*_ 

A anaphyacltic reaction is a low sensitivity to anaphylaxis, this is asudden, potentially life threating allergic reaction. The reaction willsometimes occur the second time the animal is exposed, the first beinga trigger that lays the ground work. Symptoms usually gradually occurover 24 hours. Signs/symptoms; itching, redness, trouble breathing,shock, diarrhea. This will occur when the immune system overacts to theallergen. 

The link also says that a "_reaction seems possible in rabbits_" It does not mention Garlic.

*Link 2 *Commonly used in horses, dogs and cats,and that thefeeding of garlic is strongly divided [as are many bunny issues] Italso states that onions are more dangerous than garlic and toconsult a vet before feeding it.

*Link 3 *Now this is the link that was very controversial. The vetadvice by Rebecca Remillard says "_not to feed garlic to any pets!And that it is hard to predict which animals will have a reaction toit"_. The writer of this article Arden moors is reportedlya dog expert and has written many books one which is titled "_Realfood for dogs 50 Vet-approved recipes"_ and they containgarlic!! I know we are not talking about dogs but it showsthat if this book is vet approved then vets must also be divided aboutthe feeding of garlic.


*Link 4 *Is all about cats couldn't find any useful information, as all animals are different.

*Link 5 *States that garlic is less toxic than onions, and large amounts would need to be eaten to cause illness.

I went to a site called HGTV home page and its says to use crushed garlic to aid digestion and repel fleas.


So after a long time looking at all different sites it seems it has tobe up to the owner of the bun whether they feed garlic or not.PersonallyI would go with the facts that a small amount isnot going to cause harm, as with people, all animals aredifferent.And as the vet says in link 3 its hard to predictwhich animal will have a reaction. So I suppose we need to think aboutwhether we risk it and feed it to our buns? Or, do we think well theyhaven't had it before and are healthy so why risk it?? Thoseof you who already feed garlic and have no side effects I feel arelucky, not due to the fact that your buns haven't had side effects, butthe fact that you either heard of people who have given it to therebuns happily, so you then gave it to yours. As I was reading this postI was about to dash into the kitchen and get some garlic for my buns totry, but after reading the links and looking at a few other sites I nowthink that too much information is a bad thing! So I am nofurther forward


----------



## Alice (Apr 27, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote: *


> So di I feed garlic or not?? Dont forget bunnys cant vomit.


Right... but I was suggesting research before feeding garlic to rabbits or *other animals*, many of which can vomit. :}

I really don't think there's enough definitive evidence one way or theother to be able to say that garlic is absolutely good or absolutelybad for rabbits. Personally, I don'tbelievethatthe possible benefits outweigh the possible risks, butmany people feel differently. I think it's up to everyone todo as much research as they can, then decide if feeding garlic makessense in their individual situation. 

Sorry to add to the confusion...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 18, 2005)

bump!


----------



## brimmhere (Sep 18, 2005)

how often can they get garlic? like a clove aweek, every few days or day ?? garlic is also good as a flearepellant!! if given on a regular basis, it willhelp keep fleas off of pets


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't know exactly how often, Brimmhere. It'snot something I give them a lot just because I don't think of it. Somerabbits don't like it. Leave it to my Polish rabbit that has a tastefor Mexican and Italian spices. :foreheadsmack:

* * * * * *

Hi Tina, 

Did you ever give some to Apollo? 

Did he eat it? 


-Carolyn


----------

